# Neu zeichnen vergessen?



## Random (16. Jun 2011)

Tag - ich bins wieder. Es geht um mein aktuelles Programm. Erstmal der Quelltext:

*EditorForm.java*

```
/*
 * To change this template, choose Tools | Templates
 * and open the template in the editor.
 */

/*
 * EditorForm.java
 *
 * Created on 13.06.2011, 15:17:50
 */

package H_Game;

import java.io.File;
import java.io.FileInputStream;
import java.io.FileOutputStream;
import java.io.IOException;
import java.nio.channels.FileChannel;
import java.util.ArrayList;
import java.util.logging.Level;
import java.util.logging.Logger;
import javax.swing.JFileChooser;
import javax.swing.JOptionPane;
import javax.swing.filechooser.FileFilter;

/**
 *
 * @author Carl Hamann
 */
public class EditorForm extends javax.swing.JFrame
{

    // ************************************

    // ----- Liste der hinzugefügten Bilder -----
    private ArrayList <ForegroundPic> PicList = new ArrayList <ForegroundPic>();

    // ----- Das Hintergrundbild -----
    private BackgroundPic BackGround = null;

    // ************************************




    /** Creates new form EditorForm */
    public EditorForm()
    {
        initComponents();
        InitHEditor();
    }

    /** This method is called from within the constructor to
     * initialize the form.
     * WARNING: Do NOT modify this code. The content of this method is
     * always regenerated by the Form Editor.
     */
    @SuppressWarnings("unchecked")
    // <editor-fold defaultstate="collapsed" desc="Generated Code">                          
    private void initComponents() {

        MenuBar = new javax.swing.JMenuBar();
        jMenuGeneral = new javax.swing.JMenu();
        jMenuItemSetBackground = new javax.swing.JMenuItem();
        jMenuAdd = new javax.swing.JMenu();
        jMenuItemLoadImg = new javax.swing.JMenuItem();

        setDefaultCloseOperation(javax.swing.WindowConstants.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
        setTitle("H_Editor");
        setAlwaysOnTop(true);
        addComponentListener(new java.awt.event.ComponentAdapter() {
            public void componentResized(java.awt.event.ComponentEvent evt) {
                formComponentResized(evt);
            }
        });

        jMenuGeneral.setText("Allgemein");

        jMenuItemSetBackground.setText("Hintergrundbild laden");
        jMenuItemSetBackground.addActionListener(new java.awt.event.ActionListener() {
            public void actionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent evt) {
                jMenuItemSetBackgroundActionPerformed(evt);
            }
        });
        jMenuGeneral.add(jMenuItemSetBackground);

        MenuBar.add(jMenuGeneral);

        jMenuAdd.setText("Hinzufügen");

        jMenuItemLoadImg.setAccelerator(javax.swing.KeyStroke.getKeyStroke(java.awt.event.KeyEvent.VK_I, java.awt.event.InputEvent.CTRL_MASK));
        jMenuItemLoadImg.setText("Bild");
        jMenuItemLoadImg.addActionListener(new java.awt.event.ActionListener() {
            public void actionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent evt) {
                jMenuItemLoadImgActionPerformed(evt);
            }
        });
        jMenuAdd.add(jMenuItemLoadImg);

        MenuBar.add(jMenuAdd);

        setJMenuBar(MenuBar);

        java.awt.Dimension screenSize = java.awt.Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit().getScreenSize();
        setBounds((screenSize.width-748)/2, (screenSize.height-396)/2, 748, 396);
    }// </editor-fold>                        

    private void jMenuItemLoadImgActionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent evt)                                                 
    {                                                     
        // Über Filechooser Datei suchen
        JFileChooser PicChooser = new JFileChooser();
        PicChooser.setFileFilter(new FileFilter()
        {
            @Override public boolean accept (File f)
            {
                return f.getName().endsWith(".jpg")
                        || f.getName().endsWith(".jpeg")
                        || f.getName().endsWith(".png")
                        || f.getName().endsWith(".gif")
                        || f.isDirectory();
            }

            @Override public String getDescription ()
            {
                return "Bilddateien";
            }
        });

        int retVal = PicChooser.showOpenDialog(this);

        if (retVal == JFileChooser.APPROVE_OPTION)
        {
            // Neues Bild eintragen
            PicList.add(new ForegroundPic(0, 0, PicChooser.getSelectedFile().getPath(), this));
            getContentPane().add(PicList.get(PicList.size()-1));
            RepaintPics();

            // In Order img kopieren
            File SrcFile = new File(PicChooser.getSelectedFile().getPath());
            File DestFile = new File("img/" + PicChooser.getSelectedFile().getName());

            try
            {
                FileChannel iChannel = new FileInputStream(SrcFile).getChannel();
                FileChannel oChannel = new FileOutputStream(DestFile).getChannel();

                iChannel.transferTo(0, iChannel.size(), oChannel);

                if (iChannel != null)
                    iChannel.close();
                if (oChannel != null)
                    oChannel.close();
            }
            catch (IOException ex)
            {
                Logger.getLogger(EditorForm.class.getName()).log(Level.SEVERE, null, ex);
                JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, "Datei nicht gefunden!");
            }
        }
    }                                                

    private void jMenuItemSetBackgroundActionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent evt)                                                       
    {                                                           
        // Über Filechooser Datei suchen
        JFileChooser PicChooser = new JFileChooser();
        PicChooser.setFileFilter(new FileFilter()
        {
            @Override public boolean accept (File f)
            {
                return f.getName().endsWith(".jpg")
                        || f.getName().endsWith(".jpeg")
                        || f.getName().endsWith(".png")
                        || f.getName().endsWith(".gif")
                        || f.isDirectory();
            }

            @Override public String getDescription ()
            {
                return "Bilddateien";
            }
        });

        int retVal = PicChooser.showOpenDialog(this);

        if (retVal == JFileChooser.APPROVE_OPTION)
        {
            // Neues Bild anzeigen
            BackGround = new BackgroundPic(PicChooser.getSelectedFile().getPath());
            BackGround.setLayout(null);
            setContentPane(BackGround);
            RepaintPics();

            // In Order img kopieren
            File SrcFile = new File(PicChooser.getSelectedFile().getPath());
            File DestFile = new File("img/" + PicChooser.getSelectedFile().getName());

            try
            {
                FileChannel iChannel = new FileInputStream(SrcFile).getChannel();
                FileChannel oChannel = new FileOutputStream(DestFile).getChannel();

                iChannel.transferTo(0, iChannel.size(), oChannel);

                if (iChannel != null)
                    iChannel.close();
                if (oChannel != null)
                    oChannel.close();
            }
            catch (IOException ex)
            {
                Logger.getLogger(EditorForm.class.getName()).log(Level.SEVERE, null, ex);
                JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, "Datei nicht gefunden!");
            }
        }
    }                                                      

    private void formComponentResized(java.awt.event.ComponentEvent evt)                                      
    {                                          
        //JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, "Resized!");
    }                                     

    private void InitHEditor ()
    {
        // ggf. Ordner erstellen
        File DirImg = new File("img");
        if (!DirImg.exists())
            DirImg.mkdir();
    }

    public void RepaintPics ()
    {
        for (ForegroundPic fp : PicList)
            fp.repaint();
    }

    /**
    * @param args the command line arguments
    */
    public static void main(String args[])
    {
        java.awt.EventQueue.invokeLater(new Runnable() {
            public void run() {
                new EditorForm().setVisible(true);
            }
        });
    }

    // Variables declaration - do not modify                     
    private javax.swing.JMenuBar MenuBar;
    private javax.swing.JMenu jMenuAdd;
    private javax.swing.JMenu jMenuGeneral;
    private javax.swing.JMenuItem jMenuItemLoadImg;
    private javax.swing.JMenuItem jMenuItemSetBackground;
    // End of variables declaration                   
}
```

*ForegroundPic.java*

```
/*
 * To change this template, choose Tools | Templates
 * and open the template in the editor.
 */

package H_Game;

import java.awt.Cursor;
import java.awt.Image;
import java.awt.MediaTracker;
import java.awt.Rectangle;
import java.awt.Toolkit;
import java.awt.event.MouseEvent;
import java.net.URL;
import javax.swing.ImageIcon;
import javax.swing.JLabel;

/**
 *
 * @author Carl Hamann
 */
public class ForegroundPic extends JLabel
{
    private ImageIcon imgico = null;
    private Image img = null;
    private EditorForm eForm = null;
    private int x, y;

    ForegroundPic (int x, int y, String path, final EditorForm eForm)
    {
        this.x = x;
        this.y = y;
        this.eForm = eForm;

        Toolkit toolkit = Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit();
        MediaTracker mediatracker = new MediaTracker(this);
        img = toolkit.getImage(path);

        mediatracker.addImage(img, 0);

        try
        {
            mediatracker.waitForID(0);
        }
        catch (InterruptedException e)
        {
            img = null;
        }

        // Icon laden
        imgico = new ImageIcon(img);

        this.setIcon(imgico);
        this.setSize(getPreferredSize());
        this.setLocation(x, y);

        addMouseMotionListener(new java.awt.event.MouseMotionAdapter()
        {
            @Override public void mouseDragged(java.awt.event.MouseEvent evt)
            {
                PicMouseDragged(evt);
            }
        });

        addMouseListener(new java.awt.event.MouseAdapter()
        {

            @Override public void mouseReleased(java.awt.event.MouseEvent evt)
            {
                PicMouseReleased(evt);
            }
        });
    }

    ForegroundPic (int x, int y, URL path, final EditorForm eForm)
    {
        this.x = x;
        this.y = y;

        Toolkit toolkit = Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit();
        MediaTracker mediatracker = new MediaTracker(this);
        img = toolkit.createImage(path);

        mediatracker.addImage(img, 0);

        try
        {
            mediatracker.waitForID(0);
        }
        catch (InterruptedException e)
        {
            img = null;
        }

        // Icon laden
        imgico = new ImageIcon(img);

        this.setIcon(imgico);
        this.setSize(getPreferredSize());
        this.setLocation(x, y);
        
        addMouseMotionListener(new java.awt.event.MouseMotionAdapter()
        {
            @Override public void mouseDragged(java.awt.event.MouseEvent evt)
            {
                PicMouseDragged(evt);
            }
        });

        addMouseListener(new java.awt.event.MouseAdapter()
        {

            @Override public void mouseReleased(java.awt.event.MouseEvent evt)
            {
                PicMouseReleased(evt);
            }
        });
    }

    public void SetX (int x)
    {
        this.x = x;
    }

    public void SetY (int y)
    {
        this.y = y;
    }

    public int GetX ()
    {
        return x;
    }

    public int GetY ()
    {
        return y;
    }

    public void PicMouseDragged (MouseEvent evt)
    {
        // Cursor ändern
        eForm.setCursor(new Cursor(Cursor.MOVE_CURSOR));

        // Position ändern
        Rectangle rect = this.getBounds();
        x = rect.x + evt.getX();
        y = rect.y + evt.getY();

        // Location ändern
        setLocation(rect.x + evt.getX(),
                rect.y + evt.getY());

    }

    public void PicMouseReleased(MouseEvent evt)
    {
        eForm.setCursor(Cursor.DEFAULT_CURSOR);
    }
}
```

*BackgroundPic.java*

```
/*
 * To change this template, choose Tools | Templates
 * and open the template in the editor.
 */

package H_Game;

import java.awt.Graphics;
import java.awt.Image;
import java.awt.MediaTracker;
import java.awt.Toolkit;
import javax.swing.JPanel;

/**
 *
 * @author Carl Hamann
 */
public class BackgroundPic extends JPanel
{
    private Image img = null;

    BackgroundPic (String path)
    {
        if (path != null)
        {
            MediaTracker mt = new MediaTracker(this);
            img = Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit().getImage(path);
            mt.addImage(img, 0);

            try
            {
                mt.waitForAll();
            }
            catch (InterruptedException e)
            {
                e.printStackTrace();
            }
        }
    }
    
    @Override protected void paintComponent(Graphics g)
    {
        super.paintComponent(g);
        g.drawImage(img, 0, 0, this.getWidth(), this.getHeight(), this);
    }
}
```

Das Problem ist die Methode [c]jMenuItemSetBackgroundActionPerformed[/c] (EditorForm.java). Hierbei kann man ein Hintergrundbild für das Frame (bzw. die ContentPane) bestimmen. Wenn ich dann ein Hintergrundbilde lade bleibt der Hintergrund zunächst unverändert, erst wenn ich die Größe des Fensters ändere wird das Hintergrundbild angezeigt. Wenn ich jedoch schon zuvor mit der Methode [c]jMenuItemLoadImgActionPerformed[/c] (auch EditorForm.java) Bilder geladen habe werden diese dannach nicht mehr angezeigt (nach dem Laden des Hintergrundbildes (also vor dem Größe-Ändern) sind sie noch sichtbar). Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich das Hintergrundbild gleich anzeigen lassen kann und dannach die ForegroundPics zeichnen lassen kann?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## javaDev2011 (16. Jun 2011)

Hi,

bei JFrame gibts die Methode *validate()*, wenn es nichts hilft, währe eine Notlösung einfach den JFrame kurz 1px größer zu machen und danach zurück.

javaDev2011


----------



## Marco13 (16. Jun 2011)

Versuch's erstmal nur mit validate  (und ggf. "repaint()", aber das ist oft nicht nötig)


----------



## Random (17. Jun 2011)

Danke erstmal. Das Hintergrundbild wird nun angezeigt, dennoch werden die Vordergrundbilder nicht neu gezeichnet...


----------



## Marco13 (17. Jun 2011)

Wie fürgst du die Bilder zum Panel hinzu? Welches Layout hat das Panel?


----------



## Random (17. Jun 2011)

Also die Vordergrundbilder sind keine Panels sondern Labels. Wie ich sie hinzufüge sieht man im Code:

*private void jMenuItemLoadImgActionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent evt)*
[JAVA=133]// Neues Bild eintragen
PicList.add(new ForegroundPic(0, 0, PicChooser.getSelectedFile().getPath(), this));
getContentPane().add(PicList.get(PicList.size()-1));    // Bild der Contentpane hinzufügen
RepaintPics();[/code]

Das Label (und das Hintergrundpanel) haben eigentlich kein Layout, bzw. habe ich ihnen kein besonderes zugewiesen.


----------



## Marco13 (17. Jun 2011)

Ja, in dem Code steht viel, und auf ziemlich unlesbare Weise. Mach' mal irgendwo am Anfang ein
sonstwas.getContentPane().setLayout(new FlowLayout());
oder so.


----------



## Random (17. Jun 2011)

Falls mein Post arrogant rüber gekommen ist entschuldige ich mich dafür. Auch die große Codemasse tut mir Leid - wenn ich das nächste Mal ein Problem habe kürze ich...

Nun zu deinem Post: Wenn ich z.B. FlowLayout setzte habe ich das Problem, dass ich die Vordergrundbilder nicht mehr absolut positionieren kann.


----------



## Marco13 (17. Jun 2011)

Aber das ContentPane hat schon ein Layout. Wenn du sie absolut positionieren willst, vielleicht sowas wie
getContentPane().setLayout(null);
und dann eben
Component pic = PicList.get(PicList.size()-1);
getContentPane().add(pic);
pic.setBounds(10,20,40,50);


----------



## Random (17. Jun 2011)

Was du vorgeschlagen hast, hat leider nichts geändert... Ich denke nicht, dass ich die Bounds noch extra setzten muss, das wird ja schon im Konstruktor (von ForegroundPic) über setLocation und setSize geregelt (gut ich könnte beide Befehle zu einem zusammenfassen...). Sofern ich das richtig verstanden habe sollte ich den Code bei [c]private void jMenuItemLoadImgActionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent evt)[/c] setzen.


----------



## Marco13 (17. Jun 2011)

Ja, das setBounds machst du schon indirekt über setPosition und setSize, das bringt aber nichts, wenn das ContentPane kein null-Layout hat. Insgesamt ist das aber im Moment nur stochern im Neben undurchsichtigen Codes. Bevor ich mir die Mühe mache, das zusammenzukopieren: Ist der Code compilier- und testbar?


----------



## Random (18. Jun 2011)

Kompilierbar ist der Code schon. Nur bringt er keine sichtbare Veränderung...


----------



## Marco13 (18. Jun 2011)

Hab' jetzt unter
            setContentPane(BackGround);
mal
            validate();
eingefügt, und bei mir geht's... :bahnhof:


----------



## Random (18. Jun 2011)

Komisch, bei mir funktioniert das einfach nicht...


----------



## Marco13 (18. Jun 2011)

Ach moment, was war jetzt der letzte Stand: Der Hintergund geht, aber der Vordergrund nicht? (Der Vordergund hatte bei mir auch ohne eine Änderung funktioniert... nur zur Sicherheit...)


----------



## Random (19. Jun 2011)

Genau. Die Vordergrundbilder werden einfach nicht wieder angezeigt, wenn ich jedoch vorher ein Hintergrundbild lade und dannach die Vordergrundbilder ist alles kein Problem. Und bei dir funktioniert das alles?


----------



## Marco13 (19. Jun 2011)

Ja (abgesehen von dem "logischen" Fehler, dass die Vordergrundbilder verschwinden, sobald man ein Hintergrundbild lädt - aber neu geladene Vordergrundbilder werden angezeigt). Vielleicht sagt ja noch jemand anderes was dazu...?


----------



## Random (19. Jun 2011)

Okay, das funktioniert bei mir auch. Vielleicht weiß jemand anderes wie man das Problem löst...


----------



## Random (20. Jun 2011)

Kennt wirklich keiner das Problem und kann mir helfen?


----------



## Marco13 (20. Jun 2011)

Irgendwie hängt das hier ja noch so in der Luft... Nochmal alles als KSKB zusammenkopiert, vielleicht probiert's dann jemand aus...

Nochmal: So, wie es jetzt hier gepostet ist, starten, dann im Menü "Hinzufügen->Bild" und irgendein Bild einfügen - bei mir wird das sofort angezeigt - und bei dir nicht?

Was passiert, wenn du dann da hinklickst, wo das Bild eigentlich sein müßte (oben links irgendwo) - erscheint es dann?


```
import java.io.File;
import java.io.FileInputStream;
import java.io.FileOutputStream;
import java.io.IOException;
import java.nio.channels.FileChannel;
import java.util.ArrayList;
import java.util.logging.Level;
import java.util.logging.Logger;
import javax.swing.JFileChooser;
import javax.swing.JOptionPane;
import javax.swing.filechooser.FileFilter;

import java.awt.Cursor;
import java.awt.Image;
import java.awt.MediaTracker;
import java.awt.Rectangle;
import java.awt.Toolkit;
import java.awt.event.MouseEvent;
import java.net.URL;
import javax.swing.ImageIcon;
import javax.swing.JLabel;

import java.awt.Graphics;
import java.awt.Image;
import java.awt.MediaTracker;
import java.awt.Toolkit;
import javax.swing.JPanel;


/**
 *
 * @author Carl Hamann
 */
public class EditorForm extends javax.swing.JFrame
{

    // ************************************

    // ----- Liste der hinzugefügten Bilder -----
    private ArrayList <ForegroundPic> PicList = new ArrayList <ForegroundPic>();

    // ----- Das Hintergrundbild -----
    private BackgroundPic BackGround = null;

    // ************************************




    /** Creates new form EditorForm */
    public EditorForm()
    {
        initComponents();
        InitHEditor();
    }

    /** This method is called from within the constructor to
     * initialize the form.
     * WARNING: Do NOT modify this code. The content of this method is
     * always regenerated by the Form Editor.
     */
    @SuppressWarnings("unchecked")
    // <editor-fold defaultstate="collapsed" desc="Generated Code">
    private void initComponents() {

        MenuBar = new javax.swing.JMenuBar();
        jMenuGeneral = new javax.swing.JMenu();
        jMenuItemSetBackground = new javax.swing.JMenuItem();
        jMenuAdd = new javax.swing.JMenu();
        jMenuItemLoadImg = new javax.swing.JMenuItem();

        setDefaultCloseOperation(javax.swing.WindowConstants.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
        setTitle("H_Editor");
        setAlwaysOnTop(true);
        addComponentListener(new java.awt.event.ComponentAdapter() {
            public void componentResized(java.awt.event.ComponentEvent evt) {
                formComponentResized(evt);
            }
        });

        jMenuGeneral.setText("Allgemein");

        jMenuItemSetBackground.setText("Hintergrundbild laden");
        jMenuItemSetBackground.addActionListener(new java.awt.event.ActionListener() {
            public void actionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent evt) {
                jMenuItemSetBackgroundActionPerformed(evt);
            }
        });
        jMenuGeneral.add(jMenuItemSetBackground);

        MenuBar.add(jMenuGeneral);

        jMenuAdd.setText("Hinzufügen");

        jMenuItemLoadImg.setAccelerator(javax.swing.KeyStroke.getKeyStroke(java.awt.event.KeyEvent.VK_I, java.awt.event.InputEvent.CTRL_MASK));
        jMenuItemLoadImg.setText("Bild");
        jMenuItemLoadImg.addActionListener(new java.awt.event.ActionListener() {
            public void actionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent evt) {
                jMenuItemLoadImgActionPerformed(evt);
            }
        });
        jMenuAdd.add(jMenuItemLoadImg);

        MenuBar.add(jMenuAdd);

        setJMenuBar(MenuBar);

        java.awt.Dimension screenSize = java.awt.Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit().getScreenSize();
        setBounds((screenSize.width-748)/2, (screenSize.height-396)/2, 748, 396);
    }// </editor-fold>

    private void jMenuItemLoadImgActionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent evt)
    {
        // Über Filechooser Datei suchen
        JFileChooser PicChooser = new JFileChooser();
        PicChooser.setFileFilter(new FileFilter()
        {
            @Override public boolean accept (File f)
            {
                return f.getName().endsWith(".jpg")
                        || f.getName().endsWith(".jpeg")
                        || f.getName().endsWith(".png")
                        || f.getName().endsWith(".gif")
                        || f.isDirectory();
            }

            @Override public String getDescription ()
            {
                return "Bilddateien";
            }
        });

        int retVal = PicChooser.showOpenDialog(this);

        if (retVal == JFileChooser.APPROVE_OPTION)
        {
            // Neues Bild eintragen
            PicList.add(new ForegroundPic(0, 0, PicChooser.getSelectedFile().getPath(), this));
            getContentPane().add(PicList.get(PicList.size()-1));
            RepaintPics();

            // In Order img kopieren
            File SrcFile = new File(PicChooser.getSelectedFile().getPath());
            File DestFile = new File("img/" + PicChooser.getSelectedFile().getName());

            try
            {
                FileChannel iChannel = new FileInputStream(SrcFile).getChannel();
                FileChannel oChannel = new FileOutputStream(DestFile).getChannel();

                iChannel.transferTo(0, iChannel.size(), oChannel);

                if (iChannel != null)
                    iChannel.close();
                if (oChannel != null)
                    oChannel.close();
            }
            catch (IOException ex)
            {
                Logger.getLogger(EditorForm.class.getName()).log(Level.SEVERE, null, ex);
                JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, "Datei nicht gefunden!");
            }
        }
    }

    private void jMenuItemSetBackgroundActionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent evt)
    {
        // Über Filechooser Datei suchen
        JFileChooser PicChooser = new JFileChooser();
        PicChooser.setFileFilter(new FileFilter()
        {
            @Override public boolean accept (File f)
            {
                return f.getName().endsWith(".jpg")
                        || f.getName().endsWith(".jpeg")
                        || f.getName().endsWith(".png")
                        || f.getName().endsWith(".gif")
                        || f.isDirectory();
            }

            @Override public String getDescription ()
            {
                return "Bilddateien";
            }
        });

        int retVal = PicChooser.showOpenDialog(this);

        if (retVal == JFileChooser.APPROVE_OPTION)
        {
            // Neues Bild anzeigen
            BackGround = new BackgroundPic(PicChooser.getSelectedFile().getPath());
            BackGround.setLayout(null);
            setContentPane(BackGround);
            RepaintPics();

            // In Order img kopieren
            File SrcFile = new File(PicChooser.getSelectedFile().getPath());
            File DestFile = new File("img/" + PicChooser.getSelectedFile().getName());

            try
            {
                FileChannel iChannel = new FileInputStream(SrcFile).getChannel();
                FileChannel oChannel = new FileOutputStream(DestFile).getChannel();

                iChannel.transferTo(0, iChannel.size(), oChannel);

                if (iChannel != null)
                    iChannel.close();
                if (oChannel != null)
                    oChannel.close();
            }
            catch (IOException ex)
            {
                Logger.getLogger(EditorForm.class.getName()).log(Level.SEVERE, null, ex);
                JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, "Datei nicht gefunden!");
            }
        }
    }

    private void formComponentResized(java.awt.event.ComponentEvent evt)
    {
        //JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, "Resized!");
    }

    private void InitHEditor ()
    {
        // ggf. Ordner erstellen
        File DirImg = new File("img");
        if (!DirImg.exists())
            DirImg.mkdir();
    }

    public void RepaintPics ()
    {
        for (ForegroundPic fp : PicList)
            fp.repaint();
    }

    /**
    * @param args the command line arguments
    */
    public static void main(String args[])
    {
        java.awt.EventQueue.invokeLater(new Runnable() {
            public void run() {
                new EditorForm().setVisible(true);
            }
        });
    }

    // Variables declaration - do not modify
    private javax.swing.JMenuBar MenuBar;
    private javax.swing.JMenu jMenuAdd;
    private javax.swing.JMenu jMenuGeneral;
    private javax.swing.JMenuItem jMenuItemLoadImg;
    private javax.swing.JMenuItem jMenuItemSetBackground;
    // End of variables declaration
}

/**
 *
 * @author Carl Hamann
 */
class BackgroundPic extends JPanel
{
    private Image img = null;

    BackgroundPic (String path)
    {
        if (path != null)
        {
            MediaTracker mt = new MediaTracker(this);
            img = Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit().getImage(path);
            mt.addImage(img, 0);

            try
            {
                mt.waitForAll();
            }
            catch (InterruptedException e)
            {
                e.printStackTrace();
            }
        }
    }

    @Override protected void paintComponent(Graphics g)
    {
        super.paintComponent(g);
        g.drawImage(img, 0, 0, this.getWidth(), this.getHeight(), this);
    }
}
/**
 *
 * @author Carl Hamann
 */
class ForegroundPic extends JLabel
{
    private ImageIcon imgico = null;
    private Image img = null;
    private EditorForm eForm = null;
    private int x, y;

    ForegroundPic (int x, int y, String path, final EditorForm eForm)
    {
        this.x = x;
        this.y = y;
        this.eForm = eForm;

        Toolkit toolkit = Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit();
        MediaTracker mediatracker = new MediaTracker(this);
        img = toolkit.getImage(path);

        mediatracker.addImage(img, 0);

        try
        {
            mediatracker.waitForID(0);
        }
        catch (InterruptedException e)
        {
            img = null;
        }

        // Icon laden
        imgico = new ImageIcon(img);

        this.setIcon(imgico);
        this.setSize(getPreferredSize());
        this.setLocation(x, y);

        addMouseMotionListener(new java.awt.event.MouseMotionAdapter()
        {
            @Override public void mouseDragged(java.awt.event.MouseEvent evt)
            {
                PicMouseDragged(evt);
            }
        });

        addMouseListener(new java.awt.event.MouseAdapter()
        {

            @Override public void mouseReleased(java.awt.event.MouseEvent evt)
            {
                PicMouseReleased(evt);
            }
        });
    }

    ForegroundPic (int x, int y, URL path, final EditorForm eForm)
    {
        this.x = x;
        this.y = y;

        Toolkit toolkit = Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit();
        MediaTracker mediatracker = new MediaTracker(this);
        img = toolkit.createImage(path);

        mediatracker.addImage(img, 0);

        try
        {
            mediatracker.waitForID(0);
        }
        catch (InterruptedException e)
        {
            img = null;
        }

        // Icon laden
        imgico = new ImageIcon(img);

        this.setIcon(imgico);
        this.setSize(getPreferredSize());
        this.setLocation(x, y);

        addMouseMotionListener(new java.awt.event.MouseMotionAdapter()
        {
            @Override public void mouseDragged(java.awt.event.MouseEvent evt)
            {
                PicMouseDragged(evt);
            }
        });

        addMouseListener(new java.awt.event.MouseAdapter()
        {

            @Override public void mouseReleased(java.awt.event.MouseEvent evt)
            {
                PicMouseReleased(evt);
            }
        });
    }

    public void SetX (int x)
    {
        this.x = x;
    }

    public void SetY (int y)
    {
        this.y = y;
    }

    public int GetX ()
    {
        return x;
    }

    public int GetY ()
    {
        return y;
    }

    public void PicMouseDragged (MouseEvent evt)
    {
        // Cursor ändern
        eForm.setCursor(new Cursor(Cursor.MOVE_CURSOR));

        // Position ändern
        Rectangle rect = this.getBounds();
        x = rect.x + evt.getX();
        y = rect.y + evt.getY();

        // Location ändern
        setLocation(rect.x + evt.getX(),
                rect.y + evt.getY());

    }

    public void PicMouseReleased(MouseEvent evt)
    {
        eForm.setCursor(Cursor.DEFAULT_CURSOR);
    }
}
```


----------



## Random (20. Jun 2011)

Danke erstmal für die Zusammenfassung des Codes!
Nein - mein Problem ist ein ganz anderes. Wenn ich über Hinzufügen->Bild gehe und irgendein Bild auswähle funktoiniert alles ganz wunderbar. Wenn ich dannach über Allgemein->Hintergrundbild laden gehe werden die vorherigen Bilder nicht mehr angezeigt. Alle Bilder die ich dannach einfüge funktionieren wieder.


----------



## Random (21. Jun 2011)

Habs gelöst! Ich musste erstmal alle Componenten löschen mittels [c]getContentPane().removeAll()[/c] und dann wieder hinzufügen.


----------



## Marco13 (21. Jun 2011)

Wenn du das von Anfang an genau so formuliert hättest, hätte das uns BEIDEN viel wertvolle Zeit gespart. (Machmal frage ich mich, warum ich das hier eigentlich mache...)


----------

